

Will Meteor kill Rails? Don't know, but Passenger open sources Meteor support - FooBarWidget
http://blog.phusion.nl/2013/11/01/will-meteor-kill-rails-i-dont-know-but-phusion-passenger-open-sources-meteor-support/

======
chrisweekly
The first 7 words of this post's title are worthless. Why do people feel
compelled to use marketingspeak? Now the discussion here [I'm guilty of this
too, now] is about those words instead of the content of the article -- which
is actually a decent read. Meteor is interesting and has a ton of potential,
and Phusion Passenger support is a great step forward in its production
readiness and future adoption rate. I would love it if we could just focus on
that.

~~~
jballanc
The title is a direct reference to an article from the front-page of HN
yesterday titled "Why Meteor will kill Ruby on Rails"

article: [http://differential.io/blog/meteor-killin-
rails](http://differential.io/blog/meteor-killin-rails)

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6642893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6642893)

~~~
chrisweekly
Aha. Thank you for the context.

------
farresito
Meteor is not going to kill Rails. I don't know why I've seen such an amount
of news about this in the past week. You are making Meteor look like it's
going to solve world hunger, and it's nothing more than another tool that is
going to be incredibly helpful for certain things, and not so helpful for some
others.

~~~
FooBarWidget
That's actually exactly what the article says. It says that each framework has
its own strengths and weaknesses.

~~~
farresito
I was not refering to what the article said. Maybe I should have posted this
in the thread that gave reasons for Rails dying. I just find amazing that such
an amount of people think something like Meteor can kill Rails. I'm not a big
fan of Rails, either, but I find kinda stupid to compare both; while both
overlap at certain points, they are not as similar as people make it look
like.

~~~
sgdesign
"Such an amount"? Aren't you blowing things out of proportion a bit?

~~~
farresito
Based on the feedback people has given in the other threads and how voted it
was, there's certainly a good amount of people that think that Meteor will
kill Rails. Yes, I might have exagerated a little bit, I agree.

------
gum_ina_package
Very excited to see this. Hopefully, it'll make Meteor an attractive option
for professionals who are deploying mission critical web applications.

------
harrylove
@FooBarWidget, does the scaling/load balancing feature support sticky
sessions?

------
prottmann
I think Meteor can "kill" things like backbone, angular, ember.

